# Poorboys or planet polish wheel seal and shine?



## WR1 Rich (Apr 7, 2012)

On Friday I plan to give my new ctr's wheels a full cleanse and seal, on the two sealants I have to choose from are poorboys and last polish wheel seal and shine, what's everyone's opinion pros and cons on each?! Thanks


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Easy, Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine. So easy to use and such fantastic long lasting results. It never let's me down. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

I was recommended planet polish by Blueberry and I can only thank her for it. It's very reasonably priced and has lasted well between applications only requiring a shampoo most washes even with a serious build up of grime. I have 19ins black and diamond cut alloys but I have also applied it to my wife's silver alloys on her Fiat 500 sport and they were gleaming afterwards and, again, very easily maintained afterwards. However, I haven't used the Poorboys so can't make a comparison. However, I'd happily recommend the Planet Polish wheel seal and shine. I've been very pleased with it!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i use the poorboys and find if fine for my use use megs quik wheel detalier ever now and again and also use wheelwax and find it on par with the poorboys.
havent used any others


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Mrizzle said:


> I was recommended planet polish by Blueberry and I can only thank her for it. It's very reasonably priced and has lasted well between applications only requiring a shampoo most washes even with a serious build up of grime. I have 19ins black and diamond cut alloys but I have also applied it to my wife's silver alloys on her Fiat 500 sport and they were gleaming afterwards and, again, very easily maintained afterwards. However, I haven't used the Poorboys so can't make a comparison. However, I'd happily recommend the Planet Polish wheel seal and shine. I've been very pleased with it!


What he said +1

Planet Polish punches well above its weight and the bottle lasts for ages. It's so easy to apply and buff off.👍


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

Another vote for planet polish


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

+1 for Planet Polish. Sooooooo easy


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Planet Polish. Without a doubt :thumb:


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

O`Neil said:


> Planet Polish. Without a doubt :thumb:


Bought a bottle and have never looked back... or for anything else.

Other reviews are all positive too!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Fantastic product, under a tenner and will last ages.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Used planet polish stuff today, only managed to get 2 wheels done. So far the wheels look absolutely amazing, did the freshly painted calipers too. Really impressed with it. No doubt it will rain soon so I can test the sealant properties.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Having used both I say PPWS&S wins hands down every time; in fact I would say if you aren't going the long lasting ceramic route then this is the best shorter term product available. :thumb:

It smells like old people though :lol:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

ncd said:


> Easy, Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine. So easy to use and such fantastic long lasting results. It never let's me down.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


How long are you seeing the results last?

I'm using AF tough coat on mine but may switch..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

1 coat will give 3 months protection, 2 coats 6 months. It's so easy to use and buff off too.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

It indicates on the website it is all in one, does that mean it slgihtly cleans?


----------



## hatter68 (Jun 3, 2010)

+1 Planet polish wheel seal and shine got small sponge with mine


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine for the win

My original bottle lasted for nearly 4 years :thumb:


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Didnt get a sponge with mines, but I did buy the pack of 10 sponges anyway, but no freebie


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Without doubt THE best product in my extensive collection of detailing clobber.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Without doubt THE best product in my extensive collection of detailing clobber.


The sponge???


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

G.P said:


> The sponge???


Apologies Mr Pedantic, PPWSAS is THE best product in my collection.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Apologies Mr Pedantic, PPWSAS is THE best product in my collection.


You could have been referring to Poorboys...


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

G.P said:


> You could have been referring to Poorboys...


As if?

Thats the WORST thing in my collection


----------

